# Shed sizes/types?



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Those who keep their mice outside in sheds - what size sheds are you using and how many cages can you fit inside? Do you have insulated sheds? Do they need to be heated or have anything like that? Thanks - I've been searching but so many of the older posts have broken images now


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

There's not really one answer.I have a 14 x 8 shed with about 60 cages.It depends on the size of cage you are using though.This shed isn't insulated but my previous one was.They don't need heating if they are housed in the right cages with adequate bedding.Wooden cages are best if you are not using insulation.Ventilation is important.


----------



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Thank you! I've been customising the RUB cages (meshing the top and sides) - would these be suitable to go into a shed if the shed was insulated? Looking at around 10 x 8, possibly 12 x 8, so a similar-ish size to yours.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes, they would.I've had a 12 x 8 previously and had a 100 cages in it.No room to work in though which was a pain.The 12 x 8 had insulation and was always warm.However total insulation cause it to rot.This shed hasn't but it's much colder .I'm looking into dehumidifiers at the minute ready for next winter.I'd like one combined with air con but they are pricey.Heat can be an issue.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I put my none breeding mice (200-300) outside during the fall and winter seasons in large Sterilite containers of 200 quarts. My mice never had issues with cold, even below freezing. However, they have to be housed in groups of more than 20 and provided a surplus amount of bedding. If it is below freezing, I put out a water-dish so that they still have access to water/ice (water bottles will freeze).

I only place young, healthy and robust mice outside. Often the cold discourages the bucks from fighting, as they are forced to stay together for warmth. Never had a causality.

I bring all my mice in during the warmer seasons. I have always been concerned with heat stroke and never chanced it.


----------



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Thank you for the replies!!

As I'm just starting out I'm going to hold off on a shed and get one commissioned in the summer to be ready for autumn time so I can monitor them over the summer and see how I feel about them being outside next summer, and also start thinking about cooling options - whether I could get air con in there or whether they'd need to come inside.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Where you position the shed might help with the heat.I'm limited with that but I've had the window put on the end this time so that the sun doesn't shine through.I've got an opening window, ventilated roof, and a wire inner door so that I can have the outer one open without cats getting in.


----------



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Those are good ideas! Will definitely note those down. Luckily the place where I'm planning to put the shed doesn't get much sun so hoping that will help.


----------

